# Middle Ga South



## Chadx1981 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am interested in finding a BIG buck! Can anybody help? I have a total of 4 members looking to find the same thing. I want it to be a place of atleast 1200 acres with min. members but dont want to spend a fortune. Around twelve hundred bucks or so. I want a QDM structured lease or atleast antler resrictions on bucks and be able to harvest does. Water/Electric is a must for camper hook up. We are looking for a hunting club with a work together attitude and something that will be long lasting. Last thing is anything on the Flint River would be a PLUS! I do have a pretty serious lead on a place that is up in the air at this very moment but should know something very soon! Just wanted to see what others had to say.

Thanks, 

Chad


----------



## Chadx1981 (Dec 18, 2008)

Man dont everyone respond at once! HAHA No buddy must have anything.


----------



## Elwood (Jan 25, 2009)

*You May Have Found It*

If you have 4 guys at 1200 each and will take something from Vidalia to Columbus , anywhere in middle georgia (deer city) you need to get with me.
I have 2 guys so 6 would make a perfect small club and we can lease some decent land for that much money.

Call for details

Steve @404-353-7995


----------



## selliott (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 728 ACRES in Dooly county. Two nice bucks taken this year, 130 and 140 class. Has a house with lights, water, satellite tv, full kitchen and bathroom. We are trophy hunters. Plenty of other large bucks caught on the cameras. We are looking for 2 @ 2,000.00 each, if we took the four it would be 1,500.00. Call me for details Stephen 678-878-7746


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 6, 2009)

Did you kill that buck in your avatar at your place in Dooly?


----------



## Leasehunter (Mar 16, 2009)

*Leasable tracts: Emanuel Co*

200 to 868 acres @ 8.25/acre for lease
Insurance is .14/acre
Good deer & turkey hunting
Hardwoods & Pines
Lease terms 09/01/2009- 08/31/2010
(478) 553-0203


----------



## cowgirl1 (Jun 2, 2009)

1300 acres located in Telfair and Laurens County. Majority is located in Telfair County. For those of you who look for hunting land in Georgia know this area is known for producing 130+ class deer. Not to mention there is great quality turkey hunting. 
This is a QDM. Trophy managed. 
We only have a few spots left. 
$950 for the year. 

Call Tommy Jones - 229-860-0214
Or you can email me at jodysnipes@hotmail.com


----------



## jkoch (Jun 3, 2009)

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!

Avatar deer was taken on club this past season.

THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

